# Magic items that increase speed?



## DarkJester

What magic items exist, aside from the boots of springing and striding, that increase movement speed on a continual basis? I really cannot think of anything aside from said boots.


----------



## blargney the second

Magic Item Compendium has somewhere between a plethora and a slew of them.


----------



## AnonymousOne

blargney the second said:
			
		

> Magic Item Compendium has somewhere between a plethora and a slew of them.




Yeah I just don't have the time to list them all.


----------



## Moon-Lancer

really they all suck. boots of springing and striding is still the fastest boost i have found that works continually.


----------



## blargney the second

Not sure where you're coming from on that one, Moon-Lancer. 

Boots of the Unending Journey are a relic in MIC that add +10' enhancement for 4000gp for anyone with a Neutral component to their alignment.


----------



## frankthedm

Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> really they all suck. boots of springing and striding is still the fastest boost i have found that works continually.



Hooved quadrapeds have it easier. Shame it loooks like it only works on animal type creatures.



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> *Horseshoes of Speed*
> These iron shoes come in sets of four like ordinary horseshoes. When affixed to an animal’s hooves, they increase the animal’s base land speed by 30 feet; this counts as an enhancement bonus. As with other effects that increase speed, jumping distances increase proportionally. All four shoes must be worn by the same animal for the magic to be effective.
> 
> Faint transmutation; CL 3rd; Craft Wondrous Item, haste; Price 3,000 gp; Weight 12 lb. (for four).


----------



## Michaluk

Simply make a pair of boots with expeditious retreat on them.  As per the item creation rules I believe they come out to 1(spell lvl)*1(caster lvl)*2000(perm)*2(1min/level)=4000g

4000 is dirt cheap for such a good item.  If I was DMing I'd make them more, maybe 10000 or higher.  Mobility is clutch and only gets more important at higher levels.

I like the price estimate rules in the DMG.  I find that when I think an item is far too cheap for what you're getting, after really looking at the spell I conclude that the spell is too low of a level, rather than the pricing rules being off.  For instance, I think expeditious retreat should be at least 2nd level.  That would push the price for the boots up to 24000.  I would still buy them.


----------



## The Blow Leprechaun

I point this out only because it came up recently in a game I played, but remember that named bonuses of the same type do not stack with each other.

I was a monk wearing boots of striding and springing and got no speed benefit because the boots and my monk fast movement are both enhancement bonuses. And I was just selfish enough to keep wearing them instead of giving them to the heavy-armor-wearing-cleric-with-20-movement.

Just something to pay attention to. Are any of the +speed magic items _not_ enhancement bonuses?


----------



## blargney the second

Armor crystal of alacrity: 5' morale bonus to speed, 3500gp. MIC 195.


----------



## Destil

blargney the second said:
			
		

> Armor crystal of alacrity: 5' morale bonus to speed, 3500gp. MIC 195.



Likewise the psionic quickness armor enhancement.

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/psionic/items/armorAndShields.htm#quickness

Quickness

This kind of armor increases the wearer’s speed by 5 feet. Thus, a character whose normal speed in armor is 20 feet moves 25 feet in armor of quickness.

Faint psychoportation; ML 4th; Craft Psionic Arms and Armor, burst; Price +1 bonus.


----------



## blargney the second

Huh, never noticed that quickness was untyped!


----------



## Mistwell

I'm sure I posted about several in this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=192965

For example:

Sandals of Sprinting - 3xday swift action to gain +30 enhancement bonus to land speed (max double your speed) until start of your next turn. 2,300 gp.

I think there are inexpensive boots (like Boots of Agility or something, around 900 gp or so) that have 3 charges a day (renewed each day at dawn) that can increase your speed as a swift action for one round by +10 feet for 1 charge, and faster for more charges.


----------

